# Bathroom Extractor Fans!



## JeSus (Sep 18, 2007)

Ok, so after ELEVEN days after breaking soil, my plants are smelling my room out :S WOW!

Anyhow, im going to buy some bathroom fans, because they will fit flush with the back of my closet and i can wire them up with a plug and attach hosing and filter at the end!


what i need to know is, how quiet are these bathroom fans, from your own experience, The grow has to be stealthy, today my father was ONE INCH away from finding it, if he put his head 1 inch further, he would have seen a wardrobe that was Beaming with light through its slightly open door.

How quiet are they? are they expensive to run? What about night time? when theres not a whisper around the house, will the house hear the bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz from my fans?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2007)

*Well i know that our bathroom fan makes alot of noise. There is always gonna be a noise coming from your cab no matter what ya do. *

*PLEASE TELL ME YOUR NOT GROWING IN YOUR FATHERS HOUSE WITHOUT HIM KNOWING? *


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 18, 2007)

I wanted to use a bathroom fan, but found it to be too bulky and more complicated than what I really needed to do.

I went with 2, 20' box fans with the fiberglass square furnace filters attached to one side to filter out dust and pet hair, and to block some of the light leak from the 2 new holes in my closet ceiling.  I mounted them horizontally on opposite sides of my 4' lenght veg chamber in the cieling of my closet. One is blowing down on the tops of my light/plants, while the other pulling the air up and out of the room- the air is then exchanged on top of my closet in a seperate mini closet.  Seems to be working really well now- variable speed fans on medium atm. pulling 100cfpm  in a 2x4x8 closet. Brought my temps down from 100 degress to about 80-85 now.

They do hum a little tho- With the doors closed it's not that noticable- 

I really hope you're not growing under your dad's nose tho. You're jepordizing his house being seized, raided, jailed, etc. If you don't have you're own place, find a safer spot!


----------



## JeSus (Sep 18, 2007)

Hmm, yes well im sorry to say, im growing in his house, its my house too! its a three storey house and i have the top floor. Its only a closet grow, a few plants, nothing serious!

I also found out he used to grow when he was a kid. 


Thanks guys, you've made me feel really guilty and now i want to go and smash my whole room up including the plants!


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Sep 18, 2007)

Maybe just test the waters gradually. I know not how well your dad would take to a little conversational prodding. He obviously knows you smoke. So just be blunt with it and ask if you can grow.  You won't know his stance on the matter until you get his input.  I'm thinking he's going to say no way, but who knows. 

Plus I don't think you will be able to get a couple months of grow in discreetly without him eventually noticing- smell, light leaks, power bill increase, etc.

Didnt mean to be put a damper on ya. Just not a good situation if something were to happen.


----------



## JeSus (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, i kinda knew all of the above, im just really stubborn.

I REALLY wanna grow, its my first time and everything, but i may just have to sacrifice it and show him what im up to, and tell him if he minds, then ill just stop and keep my equip for my own place.

Yeah i think 150% he'll say *** am i doing, purely beause my step mom who also lives here is more straight and posh than the english queen. But we'll see, thank you for input


----------

